# 2019 Haunted Eve Yard Haunt: "Ghosts" Theme



## hauntedeve (Aug 12, 2010)

Haunted Eve Halloween 2019


Yard Haunt Theme: Ghosts




flic.kr


----------



## Grizzelda (Oct 2, 2019)

What a great entryway. Very cool.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Simple and beautiful. I love blue lighting in a Halloween display.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Great looking haunt, nice faces on those Jacks!


----------



## Greg G (Nov 4, 2012)

I agree, that is a great entryway/gauntlet. Heck even in daylight those skellies all lined up on the left with such realistic headstones in between them looks so spooky.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow!! Amazing!


----------



## hauntedeve (Aug 12, 2010)

Greg G said:


> I agree, that is a great entryway/gauntlet. Heck even in daylight those skellies all lined up on the left with such realistic headstones in between them looks so spooky.


That's exactly what we call it, the gauntlet. The trick-or-treaters have to make it through the gauntlet to get to the front door to get their candy. This was our 10th Halloween at this house, but for a decade at our prior home we use to do the more "traditional" style yard haunt with the cemetery in the front yard. The neighboorhood was an older one comprised of 1940's built Cape Cod style homes on smaller well treed lots. Kids would cross the front lawns going door to door and would stop to look at our cemetery and decorations along the way. We tried the traditional style haunt at this house in 2010, but it just didn't work here. Houses are set further back and our street goes up a steep hill which we're almost at the top of, so our front lawn is sloped in multiple directions. The trick-or-treaters come up the driveways and walkways and exit the way they came here. No one really took the time to even look at the cemetery out front. In 2011 we experimented with moving the headstones to along the front walkway along the side of our garage and it worked out well, plus it was easier to set up. We tried the tradional style again in 2012 and 2013 but moved the cemetery closer to the street around a tree we had planted out front, but the same thing occured as in 2010, no one really bothered to go look at it. So from 2014 on, we just decorated the entryway area and called it "the gauntlet". Not your traditional style haunt, but it works for this house/yard/neighborhood.


----------



## DarkOne (Oct 16, 2012)

Great tombstones!


----------



## hauntedeve (Aug 12, 2010)

DarkOne said:


> Great tombstones!


Can't take the credit for making those. We bought those way back in 2000 from a little company that made them for haunted attractions. They're wood with a hand troweled veneer over them. 19 years old and still look great!


----------



## bluesdaddy48 (Apr 17, 2015)

Your scene really lights up well. I wish that I could get night time pictures that came out as good as yours. A little jealous here.


----------

